

How to Ask Questions the Smart Way - googletron
http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html?swag=swag

======
ColinWright
See "Getting Answers" \- which is a counter to this rather aggressive
document.

Submitted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7000152](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7000152)

